
Ask HN: How do you know if a moonshot is worth it? - hsikka
I’m working through my master’s thesis, predicting epidemic outbreak using some fairly novel techniques that are beginning to yield promising results. How do you decide to go all in on a technology that isn’t completely defined and is still at the early stages? What factors play into this?
======
HNNewer
Just try to shoot short and often. You never know if it's worth it or not.

Adjust the target and then go for the big one

